
Six Graphs That Reveal Big Problems for Student and Auto Loans - da02
https://mises.org/blog/six-graphs-reveal-big-problems-student-and-auto-loans
======
vfulco
Government and the big financiers have to figure out how to get high school
students to take on massive debts. Then the inescapable trap will be set for
lifetime indentured servitude.

